
Walking Britain’s ‘deadliest path’ - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/07/26/britains-deadliest-path/
======
pintxo
Walking through the sea at low tide is quite common on the German North Sea.
One can actually walk between some of the islands. A guide is recommended
though. It‘s not healthy to be caught by the flood way off land.

------
AdamJacobMuller
[http://archive.is/ywjEe](http://archive.is/ywjEe)

------
bArray
We used to play there as kids, it never felt dangerous. Occasionally somebody
would get stuck and the group would pull them out. We used to occasionally
play rugby there too.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Yeah. I'm not even that old but that it's become more and more fashionable to
hand wring about the danger of every activity that is more hazardous than
typing at a computer, things that people did and have done for generations, is
something I'm not a fan of. Like, god forbid someone walk on the mud flats.
The fact that this was a regular daily activity once upon a time is a pretty
good indication that it's not all that dangerous.

Edit: I forgot that this is the internet where it's impossible to be too
conservative about safety.

~~~
jotm
Hey, being able to freely access any information is also dangerous. Try
searching for information on knives, swords or drugs on a new SIM card in the
UK. Can't do it (even with a card and bank account on file), God forbid you
accidentally buy a knife or find out how a prescription drug interacts with
alcohol or something. You need to phone daddy ISP and confirm your age, using
the same card that they have on file.

~~~
iamnotacrook
Can you provide me some information about the difficulties you believe I
should be experiencing when I "search for information on knives" with a "new
SIM card" in the UK, or what would happen if I somehow bought a knife (without
searching for information about it first, presumably)?

~~~
jotm
You cannot access torrent sites (ok, understandable), forums discussing drugs,
websites selling cutlery and firearms, some websites deemed inappropriate
(porn, mostly) on mobile networks without having to call them, prove your age
and unblock. Try it. The filter is active on PAYG and contract.

------
growlist
If you want deadly British tidal flats, try Morecambe Bay.

------
frereubu
If you enjoyed the atmosphere of this article, I cannot recommend The Rings of
Saturn by W.G. Sebald enough. An account of a semi-hallucinatory walking tour
with frequent diversions into local and international history set in the same
part of England.

